# [EVDL] werker batteries



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello Ben,

You may want to look up the discussion with the Subject: AGM questions beginning with my post on December 11, 2011 here on the EVDL. There is some further details and responses ending on december 13, 2011.

I used the Werkers in a B&D Lawn Mower project where I was drawing 4 to 8 amps (estimated) over a 45 minute period. 

Prior to "first mow". I was in a hurry and created a short circuit with 6 - 12 volt 12 amp-hr Werkers, WKA12-12F2, in series. One of the cells died and a bunch of the wiring insulation softened and expanded but none of it sluffed off. Two cells, batteries 4 & 5 below, indicated that they were dead just after the short but next morning they were at full charge. Not sure what their internal state is like but they were used during the "first mow". 

After "first mow", I recharged the cells individually with a Werker wall wart charger, WK 12V/1000. Recharge took less than 2 hours to bring each battery back to where the charger indicated they were fully charged. 

The voltages for each cell prior to and after first mow were:

12.70 12.65 12.70 12.65 12.69 12.73
12.22 12.23 12.26 12.25 12.29 12.28

After recharge and a day of rest, the values were:
12.84 12.73 12.86 12.69 12.69 12.78

I tried to trickle the batteries for several hours but they returned to the original values.

Batteries 4 & 5 were the ones that were apparently dead. They are also slightly lower in voltage than the others. There may have been some slight damage with these cells.

I took the dead battery back to Batteries Plus and was honest with the guy behind the counter. He gave me a replacement for free even though I had "abused" the battery and by any manner of legalese, I should have paid for it replacement. He said it saved him hours of bring to figure out why the battery died. It was much appreciated. This Batteries Plus store is located in Durham, NC near Southpoint.

As far as finding a reference to these batteries, I read online that Batteries Plus sources these cells from Exide and other battery manufacturers. I assume they are playing the manufacturers off against one another for the lowest cost. They should all be within a tolerance specified by Batteries Plus. One of the recommendations was to contact Batteries Plus and ask for a spec sheet. I have not had the time due to health, Christmas, and home maintenance issues, company, etc.

I think the bottom line is that I have respect for this battery since I inadvertently tried to kill the pack and ended up with an expensive "fuse" that did not cost me anything to replace due to the generosity of my local Batteries Plus store.

If you come across a copy of a spec sheet, please let me know and I will do likewise.

Peter







> Ben Jarrett wrote:
> 
> >
> >
> ...


----------

